# Anyone have a leftover PPI-DSP88R Remote?



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

So about a year and a half after getting it the stupid remote stopped working. I have no idea if its the remote or the actual board, and calling PPI/Soundstream is an absolute joke because they know NOTHING they just are annoyed that you call. They don't have any parts in stock so I'm ****ed as far as that goes

I know some of you guys burned the stupid things after swapping them out for something else, did you happen to leave the remote in a box somewhere? I'll pay your shipping if you'll send it over to me to test. 

Sidenote: if anyone has had this issue and successfully fixed it, please comment. I'm trying to avoid buying a new unit for a little while considering I just had to repair my banda, a dual alternator bracket broke on me, and now this


----------

